# Recommendations of sites for arcade/fight stick parts



## CorpseFlower (Oct 17, 2018)

Basically as the title says. I'm just looking to replace my joystick on this generic arcade stick I have and looking for Seimitsu model due to quick back to neutral.
I have heard of Focus Attack but $8.10 for shipping is stupid but might have to because I don't where to look.
Also may you possibly know how I can tell difference between .110 and .187 connectors? Because I would not want to have to buy a new encoder and wires.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 17, 2018)

Check out tornado terry’s eBay shop. I’ve got a new stick and buttons on my xarcade stick. They have all kinds of parts. Nice quality.


----------



## CorpseFlower (Oct 17, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Check out tornado terry’s eBay shop. I’ve got a new stick and buttons on my xarcade stick. They have all kinds of parts. Nice quality.


Thank you but it seems he sells arcade parts meant for retro games while I'm looking for more fighting game style. But still thanks anyway


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 18, 2018)

These parts can be used for many machines. I mentioned I got a new stick for my xarcade stick. I have the xarcade solo stick and hated the 4 way joystick. I bought this and it plays so tight now. I love it. I usually play street fighter 4 ultra or any streets of rage.


----------

